# Your First Fursuit



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 18, 2017)

This is mainly for those who made their own, and being that I plan on making a dragon cosplay/suit some day soon, I would love to see what I'm in for ahha

So ya, show me your first creation! Also, any stories about your creation (what went right, what went wrong) would also be great to hear!


----------



## HallowQueen (Mar 19, 2017)

i have made a good amount of suits, but my own personal suit is brand new and oooohhhh the body padding nightmare i've gotten myself into, haha
i'm making a "spook" character of mine called Shudder. while she technically isn't done, the adventure has been so cool
Shudder is the most extreme padded suit i have ever made








so much can go wrong when translating a beloved character from 2D to 3D and the slowness can be grueling! my advice is to take it slow, short cuts can be tempting, but DON'T DO IT. this baby is much closer to done than this, in fact the head is done and she will be ready for video and her first outing within this next month... i gotta take more pictures and videos, haha


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 19, 2017)

Wow she looks wonderful! Good work! As a fan of spooky things, I can't wait to see her done!


----------



## HallowQueen (Mar 20, 2017)

thank you, darling! spooky is the best <3
can i see the design you plan to make?


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 20, 2017)

this was the first one i made, i do plan on fixing a lot with her soon since she is quite outdated. this was the first picture of the head i took of her.


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 20, 2017)

HallowQueen said:


> thank you, darling! spooky is the best <3
> can i see the design you plan to make?


Her name is Shinonome from Wakfu, and there are like, ZERO reference pictures XD it's mostly guess work. Maybe I'll draw up a sketch soon just for a cohesive thought




Ashwolves5 said:


> this was the first one i made, i do plan on fixing a lot with her soon since she is quite outdated. this was the first picture of the head i took of her.View attachment 17383


Oh how cute! I love that coloration, it's so unique *3*


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 20, 2017)

First try from last year








  The pic taken in my room was right before I added the neck

Gearing up to remake the head later this year because I draw the char differently now and want a head that matches properly, that and I can name at least 5 beginners mistakes that I can totally fix a second run around.


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 20, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> First try from last year
> The pic taken in my room was right before I added the neck
> 
> Gearing up to remake the head later this year because I draw the char differently now and want a head that matches properly, that and I can name at least 5 beginners mistakes that I can totally fix a second run around.



Hey! Not that bad for a first go! What were the mistakes you made the first time around? Any help I can get on the subject would help!


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

CoolCoolSkies said:


> Hey! Not that bad for a first go! What were the mistakes you made the first time around? Any help I can get on the subject would help!


1. Did not use a Henson stitch on my fleece, which makes all those seams reallllyyy noticeable; Really easy one to learn, make sure you kno how to use it just in case fleecework comes up.
2. I messed up on 



Spoiler: eye placement.













 Looks alright in the front, gets fucky at any other angle as I didn't provide enough 



Spoiler: front-facing space.










3. 



Spoiler: The cheeks stop too short.










 This makes the back of the head look unnatural.
4. Using the image from 3, the suit has a moving jaw, but the smile looks off af from the side in neutral position. gonna stick with static next time to just focus on making something that looks right in all angles. 



Spoiler: The jaw itself works tho~










5. Still using 3's image along with part of 2, the neck doesn't fit right/ is too noticibly baggy which I hope to fix the second time around by working on tapering that shit more and not being scared of making it narrower.
6. The base for the hair is wrong, but that's something for me to gripe about when not handling my own char's shit right.
7. Inconsistent shave job; Went bareblade for the finishing touches but my hands weren't the most steady thing in the universe. Go gentle and be slow.


Essentially, I made a head that looks fine from the front but looks odd at anything beyond a slight quarter turn view.

EDIT: forgot to mention for number 7, when shaving fur, try to get steel guards for your clipper, not plastic ones; Plastic guards can warp easier and lead to 'streaks' in your fur when shaving.


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you so much for that!


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

no problemo, happy building~


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2017)

Here's mine:






I know, it's a bit ruff, but it was a labor of love.


----------



## Andromedahl (Mar 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I know, it's a bit ruff, but it was a lobor of love.


Boomer is eco friendly as he is recyclable.


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful XD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 21, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> Boomer is eco friendly as he is recyclable.


But think of all the innocent trees that gave up their life for this endeavour, they will not be forgotten.


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 21, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> I know, it's a bit ruff, but it was a labor of love.



Amazing XD


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 21, 2017)

I'd like to try making a fursuit sometime.

Though, I don't think I'll do this sona my first try. I want to start with less expensive materials until I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 21, 2017)

This suit, Cutter Cat, I made over six years ago and he is still hanging in there.  I'm not so good on sewing, so I did all the foam work (with a little critique from a friend) and I designed and cut out the patterns myself.  I furred up the head and foot paws myself.  I had a couple of friends do the sewing work.  I had another friend help with the casting of the teeth.  I could have done some things better.  Maybe a fan and some work on the jaw.  The zipper is in the front and is totally hidden.  I designed a cloth flap for the zipper, leaving a bit of fur hanging over, enough to cover the zipper.  I had velcro on the other side.  Now all I have to do is zip it up, flip the flap over and smooth it down to the velcro.  The head is built on a kick boxing head gear.  There is an aluminum framework attached to the head and the teeth are attached with screws and glue.  The teeth are resin and are cast from a mold made from real Sabertooth teeth (second generation).  The original teeth had worm tracks and cracks that I repaired before my friend retooled a new mold.  The jaw is separate and attaches over the top of the head with elastic with my chin resting in a leather tray assembly.  I have been told by many that it is one of the most sensitive moving jaws that they have seen.  Things I could have done better... I probably would have sewn the head fur together instead of all hot glue.  It holds up well, but needs a touch up now and again.  The drape around the neck is a little odd looking for my taste and I probably would have put some more distinct markings on the back, notably a shaggy rough across the shoulders and down the spine.  I would make the chin tray better as sometimes the jaw slips a little sideways.  The tail needs a rework.  I was pretty accurate with length, but on a fursuit, it looks a little long. Don't tell anyone, but there is a squeaker in the end of the tail.  Overall, I was very happy with how he came out.  He was made to be frumpy and baggy looking.  That was what I was going for, anyway.  www.furaffinity.net: My, What Big Eyes You Have! by Keefur www.furaffinity.net: The Real and the Unreal Me by Keefur


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 22, 2017)

Keefur said:


> This suit, Cutter Cat, I made over six years ago and he is still hanging in there.  I'm not so good on sewing, so I did all the foam work (with a little critique from a friend) and I designed and cut out the patterns myself.  I furred up the head and foot paws myself.  I had a couple of friends do the sewing work.  I had another friend help with the casting of the teeth.  I could have done some things better.  Maybe a fan and some work on the jaw.  The zipper is in the front and is totally hidden.  I designed a cloth flap for the zipper, leaving a bit of fur hanging over, enough to cover the zipper.  I had velcro on the other side.  Now all I have to do is zip it up, flip the flap over and smooth it down to the velcro.  The head is built on a kick boxing head gear.  There is an aluminum framework attached to the head and the teeth are attached with screws and glue.  The teeth are resin and are cast from a mold made from real Sabertooth teeth (second generation).  The original teeth had worm tracks and cracks that I repaired before my friend retooled a new mold.  The jaw is separate and attaches over the top of the head with elastic with my chin resting in a leather tray assembly.  I have been told by many that it is one of the most sensitive moving jaws that they have seen.  Things I could have done better... I probably would have sewn the head fur together instead of all hot glue.  It holds up well, but needs a touch up now and again.  The drape around the neck is a little odd looking for my taste and I probably would have put some more distinct markings on the back, notably a shaggy rough across the shoulders and down the spine.  I would make the chin tray better as sometimes the jaw slips a little sideways.  The tail needs a rework.  I was pretty accurate with length, but on a fursuit, it looks a little long. Don't tell anyone, but there is a squeaker in the end of the tail.  Overall, I was very happy with how he came out.  He was made to be frumpy and baggy looking.  That was what I was going for, anyway.  www.furaffinity.net: My, What Big Eyes You Have! by Keefur www.furaffinity.net: The Real and the Unreal Me by Keefur



Oh! I saw you on the front page! He is certainly very cute! Well done!


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> I'd like to try making a fursuit sometime.
> 
> Though, I don't think I'll do this sona my first try. I want to start with less expensive materials until I know what I'm doing.



A word of advice:
When buying foam, abuse the Hell out of JoAnn's coupons XD oh and don't buy your fur from there. Good luck on it when you start it!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 22, 2017)

CoolCoolSkies said:


> A word of advice:
> When buying foam, abuse the Hell out of JoAnn's coupons XD oh and don't buy your fur from there. Good luck on it when you start it!


Well, thank you! I'll consider that for foam!

I didn't think I'd get fur from JoAnn's anyway. Last I checked, mine didn't have a very big selection.


----------



## CoolCoolSkies (Mar 22, 2017)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Well, thank you! I'll consider that for foam!
> 
> I didn't think I'd get fur from JoAnn's anyway. Last I checked, mine didn't have a very big selection.



Ya that's true for...almost all of them I believe, but what's there is not very good quality lol


----------

